# It's all in your point of view...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2009)

From "I can has cheesburger":

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...at-and-you-have-different-plans-for-today.jpg


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2009)

*It's all in your point of view... *
And we definitely have a lot of them here on MT. But, that is why it is so darn addicting.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2009)

That's just one more coolness point for Bill for being the other MT member who does a daily check of ICHC. 

*Hi five*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> *Hi five*



:asian: I would have to give credit to my wife.  She got me addicted during the old "mah bukkit" days.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2009)

If there were more cat lovers in the world there'd be a lot less dying.

Sometimes it seems watching my cat play in the breezeway is the only thing that gives me hope and/or peace in this rotten, dying world.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If there were more cat lovers in the world there'd be a lot less dying.
> 
> Sometimes it seems watching my cat play in the breezeway is the only thing that gives me hope and/or peace in this rotten, dying world.


 Hey, cats are good. I just happen to be into the dog thing right now. But they are about as big as a medium cat.


----------

